# Dopamine Depletion, Adderall, and Vyvanse



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

aren't amphetamines f'ing intense? Its a god damn street drug. Try to get hold of some piracetam or better yet, the second generation of nootropics called anaracetam. See guy's experience here:


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Your just experiencing receptordownregulation wich occurs rapidly if you dont have ADD.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Orchid20 said:


> Is that reversible? That doesn't sound good. :|


That is reverseble if you stay of the meds yeah, or you can take memantine with adderall to slow that progress.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been on Concerta for close to two weeks now for ADD, and if I don't take it for a day I hardly notice it. In fact, it's almost like it lasts me more than 24 hours (very unlikely, given the half-life of Methylphenidate and the release mechanism). If you're having anxiety and other side-effects, it's likely your dose is too high. I'm only on 27mg but I still feel I should have started on 18mg. It's gonna be weeks probably before I feel like I should.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Orchid20 said:


> But...I don't want to stay on the meds. The anxiety and feelings of paranoia are too much for me to deal with. Even though it does help me out a great deal in terms of being able to focus...I don't like feeling borderline schizophrenic.
> 
> I can't find much information on whether or not the dopamine levels will ever be normal again or how long that could take. This is worrisome.


I have the same problem with paranoia and anxiety, i cant even leave the house because of that on powerfull stimulants, i'm experimenting with a couple things that may be able to block that.

Youll return to normal, you dont have to worry about that.


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

Uggghhh I'm pretty sure I know how you feel! I've been prescribed 20 mg adderall for about a year and a half now for ADD/Treatment resistant depression. For the first few hours after taking it I feel good, but then its like oh ****! When I went without it for a few days I felt crappy and couldn't get much of anything done. I relied on caffeine and tyrosine (a supplement which helps increase dopamine) just to get through the day. I did notice that I was slowly becoming more alert, but it wasn't fast enough! I was so desperate to refill my prescription.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

I am on desoxyn for a few months now. I was on adderall, then dexedrine before that for a few months.

Having the same problems now. It works for a few months and then wam- bam, I don't want to wake up anymore. I am in school, I don't know what to do- I've put almost every penny into trying to make this work.

But now I am nauseated and am not focused well. I don't have a withdrawal except I crave caffeine, which gives me anxiety. 

And I don't know how to go to school on just Xanax, I forget my own name.

I don't know what to do. I've got gag reflex, but not as bad side effects as the other two. I'm just tired! I could sleep 15 hours, take 10 mg instead of 5 mg- still tired.

Tired, like life- weary.


----------



## Globodyne (Oct 15, 2010)

Banana Cream said:


> I am on desoxyn for a few months now. I was on adderall, then dexedrine before that for a few months.
> 
> Having the same problems now. It works for a few months and then wam- bam, I don't want to wake up anymore. I am in school, I don't know what to do- I've put almost every penny into trying to make this work.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Zofran or Kytril for your nausea? They are really strong antiemetics that work for me.


----------



## ambidexter (Jul 17, 2010)

Orchid20 said:


> But...I don't want to stay on the meds. The anxiety and feelings of paranoia are too much for me to deal with. Even though it does help me out a great deal in terms of being able to focus...I don't like feeling borderline schizophrenic.
> 
> I can't find much information on whether or not the dopamine levels will ever be normal again or how long that could take. This is worrisome.


I don't think crazymed was saying that you have to stay on the meds. He was saying_That is reverseble if you stay OFF the meds_​(Please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

you use amino acid supplements if you want it helps some people replenish there stores it could help. Otherwise time and exercise.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Amphetamine indirectly inhibits tyrosine hydroxylase, meaning you have less L-dopa available to create dopamine. Also there's receptor downregulation and stuff.

Soon I will be combining Dexedrine with L-dopa/carbidopa (very low dose) and memantine - preventing both dopamine depletion and receptor downregulation (theoretically). I'm hoping this will allow me to sustain the effects of first time amphetamine use over the course of days, months, years, and without it only lasting for 4 hours of any given day before tailing off into uncomfortable stimulation. We'll see. Also will be taking a big load of antioxidants on top of my multi-nutrient formula, as L-dopa exacerbates amphetamine neurotoxicity (which isn't a problem without L-dopa, but potentially could be with it).

The two control mechanisms I know of for dopamine levels (i.e. homeostasis) are inhibition of tyrosine hydroxylase, and inhibition of dopamine release (coming from D2/D3 autoreceptors). Amphetamine bypasses the release inhibition, leaving just the dopamine synthesis inhibition left. L-dopa supplements should bypass that as well.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Your brain will reproduce dopamine and its levels will get back to normal within only a few days. Now downregulation caused by the drug may take weeks to go away. Anyways exercise, omega-3 fish oils, L-Tyrosine will help!


----------

